
Posting On Other Blogs vs. Having Your Own Blog - acconrad
http://slodive.com/web-development/posting-on-other-blogs-vs-having-your-own-blog/
======
acconrad
I think it's important to post something like this because as entrepreneurs
you may focus on one and forget the other. I know some who run great blogs but
are limiting their potential by not writing for others. Sometimes it's useful
to have both explained in one article to remind us that we should pay
attention to whichever half we aren't working on developing.

